# Bald/red backs!



## AmySal (May 24, 2013)

I really need advice. I have 26 hens and a rooster in a large outside run and coop. For months now, all of the hens have had large, red featherless spots on their backs and with some on their chests or wings too. They are healthy otherwise and give us a ton of eggs. I can't find any mites and they are always dust bathing. These areas just look so red and raw.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Your rooster may be getting rough with the hens when mating. Use a camera to watch and see


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If the skin is red, that makes me think mite or lice. Sounds inflamed. One rooster is not going to be able to ruff up all 26 hens that badly. Can you take a pic and share ?


----------



## AmySal (May 24, 2013)

I'm new to this app, but I'll try


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Clip the paper clip and it will ask you to get a file from your computer.


----------



## Dave (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a red in a coupe with 6 other hens and a Rooster. One of the hens has the same thing but no signs of mites. Will get a pic later.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are on the iPhone app, press the plus sign when writing your post.


----------

